# Does anyone feed fish heads?



## Jamie Del Torro (Jul 28, 2010)

I have a local fish processor who will give me fish heads and offal free, the likes of cod, monkfish, haddock, mackeral etc etc would the bones be ok? Monkfish are quite big.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

i used to give salmon heads + spine, no probs


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

I feed salmon heads and cod too. They love it.


----------



## kendell jones (Aug 26, 2009)

I've fed whole fish, heads included and never had any problem with them with any of the dogs. You can't beat a way to feed the dogs for free!


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

We feed whole fish with no issues.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I bought fish heads once - thought it would be a nice treat for the dogs. They weren't interested. One dog picked at hers for a bit, but mostly they just turned their noses up. I ended up making soup with the fish heads.

Fish heads, fish heads, roly poly fish heads... now that song is stuck in my head.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

When I was in China, they ate a crapload of fish heads. I have no idea what kind of fish they were but they were huge. They love their gross food over there, that's for sure. After spending 3 weeks there I admit, I was eating it too. lol


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Ewww, I'd pass on the monkfish. Those things are big and nasty and I think I'd pass on seeing my dogs chew on one of these heads, free or not. 











Seriously though, I didn't see salmon or trout mentioned, but know where they come from and avoid feeding raw salmon or trout from the Pacific northwest. The fish that travel up freshwater streams can get infected with a type of nemotode that gets infected in turn with a rickettsial organism (a type of bacteria) sort of similar to the organisms that cause Rocky Mountain spotted fever, ehrlichia, and Potomac horse fever. Only canines are sensitive to this organism, but it will kill 90% of infected dogs within about two weeks of ingestion that are not treated right away. 

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/57305.htm


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

OK, don't know if some of you are old enough to remember this song and video....its slow to start, the music and video start aroun the 2:10 mark

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zq0OsPZIlgw


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh dear God, I had never heard that before...okkkkk then.

My dogs won't eat fish. We had some trout from Saskatchewan (sp? sorry Canucks if it's wrong) when my friend went on a fishing trip.
I thought they ate it until I found it buried in the yard.


----------



## Jamie Del Torro (Jul 28, 2010)

I got given a fresh caught wild salmon a few weeks ago, dog devoured head, guts and tail. I thoroughly enjoyed the rest!! Thought the monkfish would have been ropey, ugly creature but the tails are awesome. Its mostly sea fish, cod, haddock mackeral, coleys. Salmon and trout were discounted as most if its farmed wgich i wouldnt be so keen on. Scary stuff re the diseases etc the more knowledgeable you become the worse it gets!! 

I had issues with his runny stools started feeding a mix of acana pacifica and arden grange sensitive, have moved him nearly 100% to acana and hes doing the best. The pacifica is fish based hence adding fish heads etc


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Oh dear God, I had never heard that before...okkkkk then.
> 
> My dogs won't eat fish. We had some trout from Saskatchewan (sp? sorry Canucks if it's wrong) when my friend went on a fishing trip.
> I thought they ate it until I found it buried in the yard.


That's how you spell it, there is a city there called Saskatoon..after the berries I would think...anyway this person from Saskatoon was on holidays in Texas and stopped for gas in his motorhome, the people in the station saw the Canadian plates and were curious..so one guy went out and asked..Hey buddy, where are you from ?? To which the guy answered..Saskatoon Saskatchewan.

The guy went back in the garage and his friend asked him, so..where's he from ? the other guy replied...haven't got a clue, asshole couldn't speak english.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Saskatchewan is boring and the people are old...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLMkV7VyPns


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Saskatchewan is boring and the people are old...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLMkV7VyPns


OMG that is awesome.. Calgary does suck, but Alberta in general is awesome!

I have fed whole fish and fish heads. I have 2 dogs that will eat it and one that will push it to the back of his crate and let it rott until I take it out.

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoUTZ3ccP70&feature=related
nothing to do with fish,but some people like Saskatoon.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Tamara McIntosh said:


> OMG that is awesome.. Calgary does suck, but Alberta in general is awesome!


I love Edmonton the most, it's like a big Walmart..no matter how bad things are just going there makes you realise things could be worse


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

When feeding fish heads you have to be sure the fish was caught with a net and not hooked,sometimes a hook stays in the head and will cause major problems.


----------



## Tamara Champagne (Jan 20, 2009)

Tamara McIntosh said:


> OMG that is awesome.. Calgary does suck, but Alberta in general is awesome!
> 
> I have fed whole fish and fish heads. I have 2 dogs that will eat it and one that will push it to the back of his crate and let it rott until I take it out.
> 
> Tamara McIntosh


Dude, GROSS!!!!

And, Calgary ain't so bad...come on now [-X The beautiful Rocky Mountains are RIGHT there....I love that place!


----------



## Tamara Champagne (Jan 20, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I love Edmonton the most, it's like a big Walmart..no matter how bad things are just going there makes you realise things could be worse


 
Hahaha Yup, so true.


----------

